# Old wooden House, Mae Chedi, Northern Thailand, August 2019



## HughieD (Sep 28, 2019)

Old wooden House, Mae Chedi

The first of three reports from Northern Thailand. We often take a side trip from Hong Kong and this Summer it was to Chiang Rai in Northern Thailand. It was a pretty last-minute decision so didn’t really have any intel on places to check out. A quick search of 28DL didn’t turn much up so it was as case of seeing what I could fin. This place is the Thai equivalent of our derp house in the UK. We passed it on the drive from Chiang Rai to Chiang Mai. It’s nothing to write home about and there’s predictable no history but thought I’d post it anyway as it’s a bit different and quite photogenic.


img2591 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2595 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2602 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Thai Derp 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Thai Derp 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2593 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2597bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2596bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


Thai Derp 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Thai Derp 11 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------

